# التسبيح لغة السماء



## romyo (3 يناير 2007)

التسبيح 
هو أرقى أنواع الصلاة لأنه يعكس إحساس الإنسان بعمل الله ويشعر الإنسان بعمل الله ويشعر الإنسان أنه قريب من الله ويقترب الإنسان من الصورة الملائكية فى التسبيح لذلك يقال عن التسبحة أنها طعام الملائكة أو ما يسمى بعمل السمائيين . 
فى التسبيح يشترك الكيان كله فى تقديم الذبيحة ... الجسد والقلب واللسان والعقل والذهن .... 
مصادر تأليف التسبحة : 
+ الكتاب المقدس هو النبع الأول الذى استقت منه الكنيسة تسابيحها وبذلك يكون الروح القدس هو صاحب الإلهام الأصلى فى تسابيحنا الكنسية . 
" كل الكتاب هو موصى به من الله " ( 2 تى 3 : 16 ) 
أختير من الكتاب المقدس : 
+ مزامير مثل الهوس الثانى والرابع . 
+ تسابيح بعض أنبياء العهد القديم الأول والثالث . 
+ تسبحة العذراء وزكريا الكاهن تقال فى ليالى الآحاد من شهر كيهك . 

تسبحة كيهك ( 7 ، 4 )
وهى تتكون من 4 هوسات ( تسابيح ) و 7 ثيؤطوكيات ( مدائح العذراء ) ، 7 أبصاليات ( تراتيل ) . 

ترتيب فقرات التسبحة : 
تبدأ التسبحة : 
1 – بصلاة نصف الليل وهو عبارة عن 3 خدمات . 
2 – قطعة تينو ثينو : " قوموا يا بنى النور " ... 
3 – الهوس الأول : هوس كلمة قبطية معناها تسبحة وهى منقولة بالنص من سفر الخروج إصحاح 15 وهى تسبحة بنى إسرائيل بعد عبورهم البحر الأحمر وخلاصهم من نير فرعون . 
وهذا العبور رمز للمعمودية حيث نجوز ماء المعمودية لنخرج أحرارا من عبودية ومذلة الخطية . 
4 – لبش الهوس الأول : لبش معناها تفسير وهو على نفس معنى الهوس الأول أى خلاص إسرائيل من يد فرعون . 
5 – الهوس الثانى : وهو المزمور 135 الذى يتغنى فيه داود النبى بأعمال الرب .. 
6 – الهوس الثالث : تسبحة الثلاث فتية فى أتون النار فالنفس لا تسبح على الخيرات فقط ولكنها بعد ما يكتمل نموها الروحى تسبح من عمق الألم أيضا لأنها ترى الله معها وهنا نرى نصرة أولاد الله على كل الظروف المحيطة الخارجية . 
7 – لحن أبيصالين : وهو تسبحة للثلاث فتية . 
8 – لحن تين أويه أنسوك : هو مقدمة المجمع وتعنى نتبعك بكل قلوبنا 
9 – مجمع القديسين : التسبيح هو رحلة السماء حيث تدخل النفس فى عشرة القديسين تبصرهم واحدا فواحدا وتنحنى أمام كل منهم وتطلب منه أن يصلى عنها . 
10 – الذكصولوجيات : هى تماجيد القديسين والقديسات . 
11 – الهوس الرابع : عبارة عن الثلاث المزامير الأخيرة 148 ، 149 ، 150 هو دعوى للخليقة كلها الروحية والمادية وثم الإنسان إلى تسبيح الله . 
12 – إبصالية اليوم : إبصالية اليوم تعنى ترنيمة للرب يسوع فيه إبصالية آدام ( أيام الأحد والأثنين والثلاثاء ) لها نغمة قصيرة . 
إبصالية واطس ( الأربعاء والخميس والجمعة والسبت ) ولها نغمة طويلة . 
هناك إبصاليات خاصة بالمناسبات . 
13 – الثيؤطوكية : ومعناها قطع لوالدة الإله وهى تمجيد العذراء مريم وفيها شرح لاهوتى لسر التجسد مكون من 7 قطع أى أن لكل يوم ثيؤطوكية . 
14 – اللبش الخاص بالثيؤطوكية : هى تفسير الثيؤطوكية . 
15 – الطرح : وتعنى تفسير 
16 – أختام الثيؤطوكيات : 
-	أيام الواطس " ربنا يسوع المسيح " 
-	أيام الآدام " مراحمك يا إلهى " 
17 – ختام التسبحة : 
-	قانون الإيمان 
-	كيرياليسون 
-	هوس موسى 
-	أبانا الذى فى السموات 
+     +     +


----------



## harout (3 يناير 2007)

أخي الحبيب الغال الرب يباركك ولكن أود أن اضيف شيئ إن التسبيح هو تعظيم الله والتعبير عن مشاعرنا الرائعة تجاهه نلاحظ كل التسابيح في الكتاب المقدس تكون بطريقة على تعظيم الله (لوقا 46:1) "فقالت مريم تعظم نفسي الرب " وفي (مزمور 1:150) " هللويا . سبحوا الله في قدسه . سبحوه في فلك قوته‎ " إنه يدعي أن نسبح على جماله أن نصفه ما أروع قوته " هللويا " ما أعظم هذه الجملة إنها جملة عن عجز الكلام عن الوصف بالنسبة مجداً للرب إنها بالنسبة لك يمكن أن تكون ليست ذات معنى ولكن إن مجد الرب حينما يأتي إنه شيئ عظيم جداً  وهنا أيضاً (3:150-4-5) " ‎سبحوه بصوت الصور سبحوه برباب وعود‎ ‎سبحوه بدف ورقص . سبحوه باوتار ومزمار‎ ‎سبحوه بصنوج التصويت سبحوه بصنوج الهتاف‎ " و ( مزمور 3:149) " ليسبحوا اسمه برقص . بدف وعود ليرنموا له‎ " إن داود يدعونا أن نعبد الرب بفرح أي أن التسبيح هو ايضاً أن نعبد الرب بفرح 


أخوتي فالنفرح بالرب
 ويباركك الرب أخي روميو على كتابتك لهذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## romyo (3 يناير 2007)

:yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka:


----------



## romyo (3 يناير 2007)

_اخى الحبيب harout
اشكر محبتك ومشاركتك المتميزة واسلوبك الرائع
الرب يبارك حياتك وكلماتك لمجد اسمه القدوس_​


----------

